# Work load so far 2012



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

My work load has fallen off like it was back in 2007, DEAD ! Whats yous like. ?? West coast here


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> My work load has fallen off like it was back in 2007, DEAD ! Whats yous like. ?? West coast here


Just sent YTD's to the accountant last Friday for his .02 on tax stuff so far, +35% from 2011, and it doesnt seem to be slowing yet. . .

I, however, am thinking of droping the client that gives me 40%+ of my work, as they are only ~25% of my income. Seems like an easy decision, yet still, I am undecided.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

My competition has stubbed his toe. I think they canned him. We are picking up the slack, so right now, we're as busy as we can be.

Don't know if that will continue, but here's hoping.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad to hear it. In my area it has always been a bit slow but this as stated is BAD. Luckily I had a sixth sense and started cutting costs last year and put more money away in a "rainy day " fund.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Everybody needs a "sock" to put some money back. Our winters are horrible. Not the weather, the work load. It gets real slow. We do our share of winterizations, but for the money, they're very time consuming.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Our work load is the slowest it's ever been ... last year this time we had so much work ... a whole new story this year.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I've been reading some articles about the mortgage industry. They say the mortagage companies are in a glut with foreclosures. It appears the MC's are starting to slow down on foreclosures, working with the home owners a bit more before taking the houses. This could account for the slow down.

I read one article that said the MC's have about 3-4 years worth of foreclosures, that is, it will take them that long to process and resell the houses already in their inventory.

And one commen t I read - a massive new crop of foreclosures is about to hit the fan, held up over the past several months by litigation about bankers "robo-signing" foreclosure packages.

So, it just goes to show you...nobody knows.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

yes that is true I was told that the industry was going to be at a snails pace till 2015 by a Realtor that just came back from a conference in California. It changes day in day out. And in an election year who knows what to believe. All I KNOW is its definitely time for a change !! NO matter who is in office we CAN NOT have another 4 years of this !


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

I've been in the biz since beg of 08'

every year has seem to get busier and busier. when 2012 hit it was insanely crazy. i was going through 90 locks every week and a half, non stop secures, cash for keys and trash outs. then the grass cut season starts in april and we get all these notices about how large the work load is and then is pours out and were struggling to keep up with the workload but still getting them all in. then...

for the past few weeks, nothing! well I've had a few trash out each week but no grass cuts like it should be for this season. I'm only working a few days a week, not enough is coming through to warrant a full week. my operation is myself, my main guy and another helper. 

not sure whats going on right now.... where is all the work???


i work for a national in the sf bay area and they stated they haven't received anything in the pipeline (confirmed from a few other contractors with the same company that are dead slow also)


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

What national(s) are you working for? Maybe sign up with others nationals. Been slow here too.


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

reoguys said:


> What national(s) are you working for? Maybe sign up with others nationals. Been slow here too.


i have one national now and a group of about 10 agents i do work for regularly but things across the board have died down


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Election year. The closer we get to the vote date I feel we shall see a slow down. One candidate said they are not going to do anything ... Just let it take its course. We shall See. Slow here too .... Nothing like the goodol days of 07 to 09 where we were rolling 4 to 8 property's per week and I was Thrashed but the bank account wasn't like today !!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like you got replaced by the national. Amazing how quickly they can switch contractors. 



The_josh said:


> I've been in the biz since beg of 08'
> 
> every year has seem to get busier and busier. when 2012 hit it was insanely crazy. i was going through 90 locks every week and a half, non stop secures, cash for keys and trash outs. then the grass cut season starts in april and we get all these notices about how large the work load is and then is pours out and were struggling to keep up with the workload but still getting them all in. then...
> 
> ...


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Sounds like you got replaced by the national. Amazing how quickly they can switch contractors.


Wow you must be right, I guess they replaced all their vendors in that case since we're all slow, but it's strange why they would still assign me evictions like the 2 I have next week.... Hmmm...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is good business for them to rotate in new vendors on an ongoing basis. The newb doesn't have a clue how things use to be or pay and they are happy sucking on a dry teet.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It is good business for them to rotate in new vendors on an ongoing basis. The newb doesn't have a clue how things use to be or pay and they are happy sucking on a dry teet.







Yup.





An article in the local paper makes me wonder if there isn't a lot of this going on.

The article was about gooberment subsidized housing and how the money from the feds keeps going down while the local housing authorities need to have it go up to cover expenses of renting to those on social security etc.
One of the quoted senators said that because of all the national debt that every agency and gooberment program needed to tighten its belt. I have to wonder if that belt tightening has led the banks to stop doing several things..... 
1. kicking out the house's occupants even tho they are way behind
2. they aren't willing to spend any of their own money on taking care of the houses and so are just leaving the already vacant ones sit


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not slow.. I think right now it's just very regional and dependant on the national you work for.


----------



## JasonFritz (Jun 5, 2012)

*It Seems to Be Slow here too*

We have noticed a significant slow down in preservation and repair work since the middle of April. The Year started off much busier. We have also seen a big decline in 203k Renovations as well. I think that what was mentioned earlier about the moratoriums having played out some of the slow down is accurate as well as the recent spring selling season having been more controlled by Refi's than purchases. Additionally I think that the spring selling season was a very good one for New Homes which caused a drop in foreclosures being picked up. I think these factors are contributing but I have a fear that there may be more beneath the surface...


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

2011 was a banner year for us,2012 a totally different story,spent more on traveling to jobs,giving estimates then ive made,signed up with 4 nationals and hardly no work with any of them,im not in a real populated area but you see foreclosures everywhere and grass in yards a mile high.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

david said:


> 2011 was a banner year for us,2012 a totally different story,spent more on traveling to jobs,giving estimates then ive made,signed up with 4 nationals and hardly no work with any of them,im not in a real populated area but you see foreclosures everywhere and grass in yards a mile high.






After my stint in the industry I am convinced that for the most part..... the banks DO NOT CARE about these properties. 
They are an inconvenient problem to them that must be dealt with. Some times sooner rather than later but in many cases they try the out of sight out of mind approach.
The entire time they do that the property value is dropping like the proverbial rock.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

up until about a month ago we were doing OK, it's definately slowed down since.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

We have been steady. For the bank owned it has still been a little slow. Have not done a trashout in about 2 months, however the repairs are coming in. Especially the ones related to city violations. There are some code enforcement officers I have gotten to know real well. The flips are chugging along at about 2 houses per month. Still not 2008-2009, but I cannot complain either.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I am running around like my ass is on fire and my head is catching.

Working 16 hours a day on a short day 7 days a week. 

Doing about 70 recuts per week. 

Having the ribbon cutting on the wife's boutique tomorrow at 10:30 am. 

Got invoices on my desk I haven't been able to complete and send out due to a lack of time. 

And I still need to put together a bid for an HOA to take care of all common areas that is about a week overdue. 

And I would not have it any other way.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty typical for a self employed professional in this field. Work your self to death and pray for a chance to catch your breath, then when you get two or three days in a row where the work slows down, you fret and worry that you'll never be busy again, lol.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Pretty typical for a self employed professional in this field. Work your self to death and pray for a chance to catch your breath, then when you get two or three days in a row where the work slows down, you fret and worry that you'll never be busy again, lol.


 
Its funny, because that is exactly how I usually feel. Swamped to the point that I am stressed beyond belief, and then nothing for a few days, causes me to think my business is done.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like you guys need to hire help! That's also the downfall to an entrepreneur, is getting burned out. Losing some $$ to keep your sanity is a worthwhile investment.

Back in '04-'07 I sold houses as an agent, selling a couple million a year, also did P&P, couple cleanouts a week, did 10-20 BPOs/wk, flipped a couple houses a year, had 8 or so rental units. The PROBLEM was that I had to show every house, be at every closing, do every BPO myself, be at every cleanout myself, work at each flip myself, and collect every rent myself, as well as maintain rental units myself. Needless to say after a few years I got burned out and downsized significantly. Had I learned to delegate and hired 1-2 people to come in and help, I could have kept going at that rate.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Sounds like you guys need to hire help! That's also the downfall to an entrepreneur, is getting burned out. Losing some $$ to keep your sanity is a worthwhile investment.
> 
> Back in '04-'07 I sold houses as an agent, selling a couple million a year, also did P&P, couple cleanouts a week, did 10-20 BPOs/wk, flipped a couple houses a year, had 8 or so rental units. The PROBLEM was that I had to show every house, be at every closing, do every BPO myself, be at every cleanout myself, work at each flip myself, and collect every rent myself, as well as maintain rental units myself. Needless to say after a few years I got burned out and downsized significantly. Had I learned to delegate and hired 1-2 people to come in and help, I could have kept going at that rate.


Already have two people working for me part time.


----------

